# And she shall b called "coral reef"



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it's going to make a REALLY NICE clown outfit!!!! :grin:
The colors I picked are......well..........:yuck:
I'm LEARNING so it's OK! :thumb:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Coral Reef sounds nice.

I was thinking more of a meteorite hit the Sherman Williams&#8482; plant........ :run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

That's how I ROLL! :drum:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow, nice color combination! That's almost how I imagine any attempt of mine would appear (except maybe not as nicely combined).


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

NO, it's BAD........really really..........BAD!! :sob:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, the ribbing sure looks professional.:thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank the dear Lord the TEEN in the house LIKES the colors!!!!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't give up..... that may turn out phenomenal.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jdog I think it will look a lot better when you are finished. FR be NICE :nono: She is learning and not everyone can be as perfect as you right off the bat, right? 

Jdog coral reefs are a bit more subtle than that, but you are close. I think it will be fine. Keep knitting and if "the girl" likes it then it shall be hers.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know, it's starting to hurt my eyes, and I think it glows in the dark!:runforhills:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:teehee:








YES, it REALLY is THIS BAD!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

On the plus side....ummmm...almost every pair of pants you own will go with it! :run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

That DOES make me feel MUCH better KOS, I'm knitting up this sweater for a VERY special person in my life. He has been SUCH an inspiration to me! He has been known to REALLY like these BULKY types of sweaters too, so I DO hope SO MUCH that he will LOVE it. He has taught me SO much and I can't think of a better way to repay him. :kissy: :kissy: :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is that a seed stitch? Maybe if you did just a straight stockenette stitch it wouldn't scream so loudly.

Jdog you are such a thoughtful person. I'm sure your FRIEND will LOVE this GIFT. Especially since he will know how HARD you worked on it just for HIM


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's the THOUGHT that counts! I know he likes REALLY big necks also, so I'm thinking of going ALL-OUT on that one. Maybe the bright colors won't stand out quite so much once I get the neck on! I KNOW he's gonna LOVE it, NO MATTER WHAT, he's SUCH a GOOD fiber friend! :kissy::grouphug: :kissy::happy2:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It BETTER not be acrylic. :indif:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O he won't mind, it's the THOUGHT that counts!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm deathly allergic to acrylic. :run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

TOO BAD, yr wearing it!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

AND, we're taking PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope ones ability to pick colors is NOT a reflection of their personality. If that's the case, I must be PSYCHO! It kinda reminds me of "Starry Night"!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM[/ame]
I do LOVE this song GREAT one to KNIT to!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O MY GOSH, O MY GOSH, O MY GOSH, you talk about phenomenal! This thing CHANGES COLOR when you walk by it!!!!!!! I'm NOT kidding. Up close it is one of the most UGLIEST things I have ever seen; But when you look at it from across the room it's a TOTALLY different color. My daughter SO wants it but it's made to fit ME! NOW what do I do?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you had better finish knitting it and then let your DH make a vid of you and your daughter fighting over it.
THEN! you should take it to Forerunner's house and get another video of him having an acryllic-induced seizure while wearing it.

That would be just about perfect, in my opinion. :angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He also has to have his sunglasses on while wearing it in broad daylight (sunshine). It would make sense that the colors would change depending on the angle you are looking at it. The depth of the stitches and the different colored yarns, I can easily see he that would be.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I think you had better finish knitting it and then let your DH make a vid of you and your daughter fighting over it.
> THEN! you should take it to Forerunner's house and get another video of him having an acryllic-induced seizure while wearing it.
> 
> That would be just about perfect, in my opinion. :angel:


Hmph. _Acrylic_ only has one _"L"_, btw....... :indif:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If I end up with the thing, I'm gunna frame it and engrave on a brass plate, beneath,
"Burlington/Northern derails and destroys local Sherman Williams&#8482; plant. Cleanup expected to take years."


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Resorting to pointing out my spelling errors now? 

:bored:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It's my last line of defense. :sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> It's my last line of defense. :sob:


ound: I KNEW he had nutn left after he posted that one! :hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I can still outrun the lot of you.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:hysterical: Get back to knitting


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I think you had better finish knitting it and then let your DH make a vid of you and your daughter fighting over it.
> THEN! you should take it to Forerunner's house and get another video of him having an acryllic-induced seizure while wearing it.
> 
> That would be just about perfect, in my opinion. :angel:


Hee hee.... looking forward to pictures of this!!


----------

